# Thoughts on Greenville...



## Blue Tick (Apr 21, 2008)

For those who are or have attended Greenville Seminary can you share your experience. I'm considering applying in spring of 2009 and would like some input.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 21, 2008)

My pastor is on the board of that seminary.

I would strongly urge you to contact him. His contact information can be found on our church home page. There is also a link in my signature.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 21, 2008)

Great place. It was a good place to go to seminary, and its better today. I mean, it got qualitatively better while I attended, and the trend was on the upswing, and I think it has gotten better still over the years. Better facilities, better uniform quality in the classroom, better known, better library, to name a few.

Like many newer institutions, it had a clear vision in the beginning. Unlike many start-up endeavors, it has stayed the course for a while--long enough to see some good results, and strengthen its commitment to most of the original vision. The school began with the idea: there is a gap which can be filled: a _Presbyterian_ seminary, teaching the _Westminster Standards_ in a self-conscious _incorporated_ fashion, producing _preachers_ primarily, grounded in historic _Reformed_ thought.

In the 1980s, this need was obvious only to a few. Today, I would like to say that there has been a positive reaction to the creation of institutions like GPTS in older, more established places. I say this because I don't want to leave the impression that I think "you cannot get a good grounding ANYPLACE else!" No, but GPTS is defintely a place to check out.

How important is accreditation, and who should do the crediting? Better question: are GPTS grads being trained for the ministry receiving and accepting accepting calls, and are they being admitted to presbyteries with good exams? If the answer to the latter is "yes," then the first is only of significance if a man thinks he might want a PhD from someplace else, AND he thinks his grad school options would be restricted more because GPTS isn't part of the guild. Do you want to *preach* and *pastor*? If so, then the issue of "if, when, by whom" accreditation is not especially relevant.

Now I'll let others chime in...


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 21, 2008)

Some good points! Thanks.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi:

Greenville is one of the best seminaries in the United States. I took a class there in January entitled "The Reformed Pastor," and it was better than excellent. I enjoyed the comaraderie among the students, and the professors really know their stuff.

It was one of the most enjoyable weeks I ever had.

G&P

-CH


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 21, 2008)

CalvinandHodges said:


> I took a class there in January entitled "The Reformed Pastor," and it was better than excellent.



In fact, I've heard that their classes are so good that most Schools rate their classes on a scale of 1 to 10 but they found that the classes were so excellent that they rate some classes as an 11.

I've thought seriously about Greenville if I ever go to Seminary full time.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 21, 2008)

ive thought about it too! (I want to do the B.Div program) and as im doing a semester at BJU, Im sooooooo close


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 21, 2008)

*A friend of mine just moved there to attend it.*



Blue Tick said:


> For those who are or have attended Greenville Seminary can you share your experience. I'm considering applying in spring of 2009 and would like some input.


Now, I don't think he's begun yet. Surely they don't start classes in the spring? 

Still, if you like I'll see if he'd be willing to discuss why he went with Greenville, etc.

Great guy! Married, couple of kids...you'd like him, I'm sure.


----------



## Broadus (May 16, 2008)

As a Baptist, I have nothing but praise for GPTS. While I am an alum of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville, KY, I have a good friend who did his MDiv at GPTS. I think you'll find it to be a first-class institution.

Bill


----------



## CDM (May 16, 2008)

I attend Greenville and I second what others have said. It is the best Seminary in the country.

All of the professors are preachers and they are all exceptionally gifted.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 16, 2008)

Why do you think that GPTS stands out?


What makes it so good?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 16, 2008)

Just to add some balance to this discussion--I know someone who graduated from Greenville Seminary and did well there, but who has a fairly negative viewpoint about his experience there.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Why do you think that GPTS stands out?
> 
> 
> What makes it so good?
> ...




If I am not mistaken. As far as I can tell, it is because they actually believe the scriptures without reservation and they truly hold to the WCF also.


----------

